# Will i get ban on free zone visa?



## resistance (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

this is my first post here so please reply as i am in a lot of stress and i need to know that i am working for a company in a Free Zone area in dubai and now my company is cancelling my visa in which they have given me a month to look for another job i just want to ask that will i get that 6 month ban if i get cancelled from this company as i am not sure coz one of my friend said that there will be no BAN after 6 months of working in the same company so please advice as if i get a job outside the Free Zone will they be able to get my visa without any problem.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

resistance said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is my first post here so please reply as i am in a lot of stress and i need to know that i am working for a company in a Free Zone area in dubai and now my company is cancelling my visa in which they have given me a month to look for another job i just want to ask that will i get that 6 month ban if i get cancelled from this company as i am not sure coz one of my friend said that there will be no BAN after 6 months of working in the same company so please advice as if i get a job outside the Free Zone will they be able to get my visa without any problem.
> 
> ...



If you are made redundant then you will not get a ban.


----------



## resistance (Jan 2, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> If you are made redundant then you will not get a ban.


can you please explain a little more as if i get a job outside the FREE ZONE and this company is also agree to give me a NOC will this save me from fine money or ban.

more detailed answer will be highly appreciated 



thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

resistance said:


> can you please explain a little more as if i get a job outside the FREE ZONE and this company is also agree to give me a NOC will this save me from fine money or ban.
> 
> more detailed answer will be highly appreciated
> 
> ...


You said you were being made redundant and I told you that you don't get a ban if made redundant. What else do you need to know?

If you leave of your own accord you can move to another company in the same free zone, otherwise you'll get a ban.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

resistance said:


> can you please explain a little more as if i get a job outside the FREE ZONE and this company is also agree to give me a NOC will this save me from fine money or ban.
> 
> more detailed answer will be highly appreciated
> 
> ...


If the company is giving you an NOC, then clearly there is no intention to ban you.


----------



## kristine1984 (Sep 28, 2013)

hi im a new poster here in this forum.i just want to know if how long my ban if my visa was free zone.i can come back..my employer is different from my sponsor..they said i didnt finish my contract and refused to work.but actually how will i finished my contract if they alatool put me in detention center.i just took vacation and my employer knew that.i was only 2weeks in philippines last july.when i came back fom philippines in the airport but didnt say why until they put me in detention center in aweer uae.they just said that i need only to clear that from my employer.but they didnt cooperate.even my PRO didnt cooperate.then i asked the police what is my case they i run away with them.how will i run away with if they knew that i just took vacation..then until they deeported me.
how long will be my ban and if my residence visa still valid coz y visa stamped last march 2013..


----------



## kristine1984 (Sep 28, 2013)

i mean in the airport of dubai they hold me..


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

If you work in a free zone its fine. You will have no issue. Your company will give you your cancellation paper which will have a 30 day grace period - you will need to find a job within this time frame. You should have no issue with your previous employer or future - hope this helps


----------



## kristine1984 (Sep 28, 2013)

bbut im in detention center almost 2months then they deported me..still possible that i can come back again in uae.even they make eye san with me


----------



## kristine1984 (Sep 28, 2013)

just now i check my residence visa status but its already invalid.


----------



## kristine1984 (Sep 28, 2013)

and they didnt give any paper or cancelation paper..in the deportation department in the airport when times im deported they just stamp the cancel in my passport..it possible that i can come back?and how long my ban


----------



## Atif butt (May 1, 2015)

Hii i was worked in free zone company in dubai ras ul khor.after travelled to my country in 2010 the company honour cancelled my visa without my passport.its called tamim or black list.now 2015 plzzz tel me can i go back to dubai on a new visa or what else i do?


----------

